# Another Zenith 2542 Arrives !



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

This arrived yesterday well pleased with it  maybe running a little fast at the moment +30 seconds but a bit of tweak should sort it ! the dial hands and crystal are all exceptionally clean. Gold filled to 20 microns with no wear to speak of but the crown isnt signed ah well cant have every thing! it does wind and set extremely smooth though. Any way have a butchers hook at it 





































And the movement










Rear view!


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

My other one is with Steve Burridge at rytetime getting some attention its been there about three weeks but he did say he could only try to get it back to me before xmas but still hoping.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

HiÂ

I like it very muchÂ :thumbsup: it seems to be very good condition, is it keeping good time?

How much did you pay? If you do not mind sharing.....its cool if you rather not

I nearly bought one not to long back.................but it was doubtful so I did not bother,Â

Regards Martin


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Pure class (and not a moveable bezel in sight)


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

martinzx said:


> HiÂ
> 
> I like it very muchÂ :thumbsup: it seems to be very good condition, is it keeping good time?
> 
> ...


Thanks Its keeping pretty good time to within 30 seconds in 24 hrs but for a Zenith that could be a lot better as these movements are known to be extremely accurate when set correctly etc. So may fire it off for a clean and service but spent a little too much lately so it may have to wait a while its certainly good enough for now.

All I will say is there are some bargains on the bay at the moment probably due to getting near to xmas and people not wanting to risk not receiveing stuff in the post due to the weather etc dont know but this was the best bargain yet for me off the bay :thumbsup:

Would like a nice Zenith Respirator next and there is one listed at the moment but not the one I would really like! so gotta learn some patience


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

bridgeman said:


> Pure class (and not a moveable bezel in sight)


lol I know what your saying mate I dont have any moveable bezels on any of my collection now but then my scuba divin days are behind me now!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

That's a lovely clean dial........ you should be able to get within 2 sec's a day on that watch, very nice... 

The "T" at the bottom of the dial means the lume is Tritium, and after 15 years it's fairly harmless, you probably knew that......... have been reading stuff about Radium and getting nightmares!


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes Im hoping the Tritium has worn off by now it was made mid sixties to very early seventies I believe but will check it out with the serial number later makes you wonder doesnt it ? after all the scares about radioactivity etc.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

1250banditman said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > HiÂ
> ...


Accuracy is within 10 seconds per 24 hours now Dave and it has found its final home.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Really glad your happy with it Ken  it was a pleasure meeting you, and I loved that Bulova you were wearing :man_in_love:


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Really nice Zenith - I like.

Do you mind me asking what era this one is from? Is it mid-70s?

I was offered a Zenith "Captain" Automatic earlier today and it looked similar in dial design to yours (perhaps less robust or more delicate or however one might express such a thing) but different in case design (lugs more distinct and "separate" from the main case, so not as solid looking as yours) - the guy reckoned it was 70's but I'd have thought 60s but I know diddly squat about Zenith I'm afraid.

They say ignorrance is bliss but I'm beginning to regret not biting his hand off now...


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> Really nice Zenith - I like.
> 
> Do you mind me asking what era this one is from? Is it mid-70s?
> 
> ...


The 2542 movement was made between 1965 and 1969 but the style of the watch case appears to be seventies design so could be an early 1970-1973 at a guess using the 2542 movement. The one sure way to find out would be to email Zenith with the serial number off the watch back and they should be able to tell the exact year. I never bothered as in the end Ken bought it.

Dave


----------

